# fresh water fish for 8 gallon tank



## sureshholker

what type of fresh water fish i can keep in my 8 gallon tank,
please help me


----------



## Manafel

I would say a betta and maybe a few tetras. the general rule is 1 inch of(full grown sized) fish per gallon.


----------



## Kehy

With that, looks like you could have a couple of different options. You can always get a betta, they love the extra room, and as Manafel said, tetras would also work with that. A tetra community tank would be nice, and if you decorated it in a way to show them off, a handful of tiger barbs would be cool on their own.


----------



## Manafel

kehy has a point, but I would be careful with the tiger barbs, they are really aggressive with eachother, and the suggested number for those is 5, but I have done it with 3 before(only lasted for a few months though, the two females nipped all of the fins off of the male)


----------



## snail

This thread might interest you, it's for stocking a 10 gallon but I think most of it would work for a 8 gallon too:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-10-gallon-tank-11742.html


----------



## Kehy

Manafel said:


> kehy has a point, but I would be careful with the tiger barbs, they are really aggressive with eachother, and the suggested number for those is 5, but I have done it with 3 before(only lasted for a few months though, the two females nipped all of the fins off of the male)


I actually had a pair in a community tank full of long finned fishes. The barbs usually chased the long fin danios though, which was actually alright because the barbs couldn't catch them, and eventually they gave up and became nice tank members


----------



## snail

Kehy said:


> I actually had a pair in a community tank full of long finned fishes. The barbs usually chased the long fin danios though, which was actually alright because the barbs couldn't catch them, and eventually they gave up and became nice tank members


What size was your tank? I don't think an eight gallon tank would give other fish the room they needed to get away.


----------



## Kehy

snail said:


> What size was your tank? I don't think an eight gallon tank would give other fish the room they needed to get away.


True, it was a 25 gallon, plenty of escape room


----------



## Gizmo

Kehy said:


> a handful of tiger barbs would be cool on their own.


I would advise against the tiger barbs - they get too big for an 8 gallon tank IMO, and they are also schooling fish and are semi-aggressive.

Neon, cardinal, black neon, or rummynose tetras would be fine, a single dwarf gourami or a single betta, or any of the dwarf rasboras like galaxy rasboras, emeralds, etc.

Also, if you're into a little more advanced fishkeeping, try a scarlet badis. They are really awesome (I have one).


----------



## congar15

Zebra danios would do great with a tank of that size. 5 of those and 2 cory cats and you would have a nice set-up.


----------



## snail

Like Tiger Barbs Zebra Danios are pretty active, personally I'd rather keep them in a bigger tank. There are plenty of fish that would be perfect for an 8 gallon, you just need to be selective. It would also make a nice shrimp tank. Red cherry shrimp are fun. What kind of tank did you have in mind? Would you rather one fish with good personality, a school of fish or several different fish?


----------



## Tarno

I only have a small tank. Otocincli are essential IMO as they top out at 2" and are great at algae eating. I think they look like little leopard sharks ( in the zebra variety).

Hard to go wrong with neon or cardinal tetras (my school of 7 neons looks great and is easy).

Harlequin Rasbora are pretty and simple. 5 works well for me and their color improved rapidly.

I like Khuli loaches for bottom feeders. The banded variety are quite dramatic. They are playful, but will nOt hurt other fish. A bit seclusive in the day, but may be coached with feeding and high Population. Mine became more active with a more crowded tank.


----------

